# FOUND- White Westie



## Tigerlily (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all,
Today I found a beautiful Westie on my estate- with a collar but no form of tags/indetification. He's quite old, and not in a good condition, possibly partially/fully deaf. He must have been wondering around my city for a while (my friends mum almost knocked him over yesterday, not far from where we found him) 
If anybody here lives in Heol Islwyn, Fforestfach, Swansea (wales, uk) and has lost a dog like the one described, please leave a visitor message or reply back to this thread. And also if someone knows what we can do with him (we've rung police, dog warden, rspca, llys nini but no answers/or them saying please come back tommorow) Thanks in advance  xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Has he been scanned for a microchip.

Your local vets will do this if not  That is the first place i would go


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you put the ad on doglost site, they are very good and will give you some advice


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im just wondering if he could be a dumped ex puppy farm stud dog, they often look far older than their years. I hope he isnt though and there is a loving owner out there searching for him.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Has he been scanned for a microchip.
> 
> Your local vets will do this if not  That is the first place i would go





mickyb said:


> Have you put the ad on doglost site, they are very good and will give you some advice


Both good ideas and probably the first two places i'd go too!

Doglost are really helpful and you can also search on there yourself for lost westies in your area to see if anything matches up! Still worth putting a 'found' advert on there though just in case he came from further afield or has been stolen.

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Tigerlily (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry about the no updating, and if this is against rules, but 'Scruffs' the Westie had found a home in Bristol and is safe


----------

